# SCROG plants to square foot ratio



## sweetarded (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 48 inch circular grow space, 12.56 square feet, and am planning on putting 800 watts over it. How many plants would you guys suggest I have in the space? I'm thinking 6-8 but I'm new to this. thanks


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 15, 2011)

i was considering a longer veg.. thanks mate


----------



## zvuv (Aug 18, 2011)

1/sq ft is the common standard. I grew 6 under 600W in 9sq ft. I've seen a scrog filled with a single plant. The more plants you use the shorter your veg time. Also the stiffer the legal penalties. I try not to have a lot of plants around


----------



## blazergirl (Aug 19, 2011)

The only advice I can give is based off of my personal experience. I would put 2-4 in there, though I veg my plants for two months doing Low Stress Training with them, securing main shoots to bamboo posts and then tying back anything extra to the pot (with strings and holes drilled into the rim of the pots). This way I encourage branching while preparing a flat canopy for the screen to come over top of. 2 weeks before I flip them into flower I secure a wire screen to four bamboo shoots placed around the rim of the soil ( I use 10 gal pots, and transplant a week prior to putting in the screen so I can insert the bamboo without causing root damage. I am able to fill a 3x3 foot (9 ft. sq.) screen with a single plant. I find that putting the screen on right before flower, rather then training the plant into it gives you a much more squat and controlable conopy. Granted this is hard to do if you want to put all of your plants into one screen. I personally do not do this because I like to still be able to access the plants individually and move them around the room as they grow and change. Also it is very important to maintain the underside of the canopy and cut away anything that is not recieveing light throughout the flowering stage. If you want to fix your screen to your space, remember that you are going to find yourself on the floor around week 3 of flower cutting away tons of leaf matter. Because my plants screens are just for them and connected to their pots I am able to make them out and put them up on a table where I can better see what I'm doing without breaking my back. 

Anyhow I hope my ramble helps, SCROG on! 

oh and get on youtube tonight and search The Best SCROG Video Ever, by budbook. This guy is the master of SCROG. he gets more than a pound per plant! granted his op is large scale but there are plenty of awesome lessons to take away from seeing his grow.


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 19, 2011)

blazergirl- awesome! such good advice for my situation. 
i want to LST during veg (check my sig to see what i've got goin so far, i'm learning), i want to do probably a 6-7 week veg from clones, and i'm thinking 6 plants in 5 gallon pots under 800 watts.
my table (once i finish it) spins, so if i arrange them in a ring i should be able to access them fairly easily.

you get one plant to fill a 3x3? good gracious. i'm definitely reconsidering my numbers.


----------



## blazergirl (Aug 20, 2011)

Just glad to help out!
3x3 is about as small as I can get my plants to agree to fitting in. (the most important thing you can do in SCROG is just listen to ur plants! every SCROG is different!) Granted I am in 10 gal pots so everything is about twice the size as it would be in a 5 gal. I just feel like big plants and fewer numbers are the way to go (as long as you have good genetics) with SCROG so you really get a chance to take advantage of that lateral branching. I have branches as long as my arm that create up to 10 or so smaller branches which I then train to get the most out of each branch. My screens are about 10 inches from the rim of the pot, so I keep them pretty low, and I make sure to always have that underside trimmed up nicely. My 12x9 space is wall to wall nodes. I will try to take a picture for ya today so you can see more of what I'm getting at, tho it's a little hard to tell what is what when I take pictures of my rooms. Just kinda looks like a node carpet. ha. 

doin' it FOR THE LOVE OF SCROG!


----------

